# $10K Statue Recovered By Massachusetts Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JOHN BASILE*
_Boston Herald_

Here's one art world heist that won't be buried in the unsolved pile.

A beloved $10,000 statue stolen from a Cape Cod cemetery is now back with its original owner.

The theft of the "Mary, Mary Quite Contrary" bronze from atop a stone marker in Yarmouth Port ends a search that had police turning to the antiques and art world for help.

"Maybe whoever took it found it was so hot they couldn't sell it," said Robert Ream, who first reported the statue missing from his father's grave in December.

The statue was dumped in the front yard of an unoccupied house in West Yarmouth last weekend.

The bronze statue of a child is the work of the late Margaret Wrightson, a sculptor and relative of the Ream family. The statue depicts a seated child. Only one other copy of the statue exists and it is in London.

Yarmouth Police Lt. Stephen Xiarhos said police are trying to track the whereabouts of the most recent renter of the house where the statue was found, "and we may be applying for a warrant for his arrest." The woman who found the statue, a graduate of Yarmouth Citizens Police Academy, qualifies for a small reward.


----------

